# Night Vision Camera releases on Nintendo Switch utilizing IR Camera on Joycons



## Bl4aze (Feb 24, 2021)

Night Vision Camera for Nintendo Switch allows you to use the Right/Red joycon's IR Sensor to actually see things in the dark.
The night vision allows you to see for about .5 meters away from you. its fully black and white/ Green and black so its not very clear.
Night Vision is out now on the eshop for $10 and allows you to capture photos in black and white with your Joycons.
This is surprisingly not homebrew.



​


----------



## Azael_inf (Feb 25, 2021)

Huh, that's pretty neato


----------



## Spandaman (Feb 25, 2021)

Wonder how much data it's logging


----------



## Bl4aze (Feb 25, 2021)

Spandaman said:


> Wonder how much data it's logging




Yeah I had the same thought..


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Feb 25, 2021)

i could count the pixels, the quality is so awful.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Spandaman said:


> Wonder how much data it's logging


Not sure if you can really use much of it, since it's so
c h u n k y


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 25, 2021)

This would be like ghost hunting with the GB camera


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 27, 2021)

Needs a thermal addon..

Yknow... like JoyconTools' implementation.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 27, 2021)

So Nintendo is still using the same 128x96 IR camera they used on the Wii remote. I guess if it's enough to track position accurately there's no point in buying something more expensive, though I wonder if it's actually the same part number, I haven't really seen anything about it.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 27, 2021)

Alternate thread title: Homebrew breaks containment and lands on the Eshop, demands $10 ransom to return.

https://github.com/switchbrew/switch-examples/blob/master/hid/irsensor/


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

I had a line for this, but I forgot it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2021)

I wonder if it can see through clothing like that IR filter on that mobile phone recently   

Oh well, one way to find out...


----------



## Spandaman (Feb 28, 2021)

Veho said:


> I wonder if it can see through clothing like that IR filter on that mobile phone recently
> 
> Oh well, one way to find out...



Reminds me of the late 90's Sony recall lol

*In 1998, the tech giant had its biggest product recall in history when it had to recall 700,000 video cameras after customers discovered the product inadvertently boasted ‘X-ray’ capabilities.*

*The video cameras were equipped with night vision, infra-red technology that allowed users to take pictures in dark.*

*However when the infra-red lens was used in daylight it was able to see through certain clothes, revealing tattoos, underwear and body parts underneath.*


----------



## catlover007 (Feb 28, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> So Nintendo is still using the same 128x96 IR camera they used on the Wii remote. I guess if it's enough to track position accurately there's no point in buying something more expensive, though I wonder if it's actually the same part number, I haven't really seen anything about it.


it's probably not the same camera as it even supports up to 320x240 (https://github.com/switchbrew/libnx/blob/master/nx/include/switch/services/irs.h#L54).


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 28, 2021)

catlover007 said:


> it's probably not the same camera as it even supports up to 320x240 (https://github.com/switchbrew/libnx/blob/master/nx/include/switch/services/irs.h#L54).


Is that native resolution? Because the one on the Wii did software interpolation to output 1024x768.


----------



## catlover007 (Feb 28, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> Is that native resolution? Because the one on the Wii did software interpolation to output 1024x768.


yes, the picture is noticably better at the higher resolutions.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 28, 2021)

You can toy around with the camera on using Joy-Con Toolkit.



Tho it is pretty SLOW refreshing the image and it tends to disconnect often.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Wonder how long Nintendo will let this last on the eShop before pulling it due to "unintended use"


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 28, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Wonder how long Nintendo will let this last on the eShop before pulling it due to "unintended use"


probably if they realize it's unofficial code/homebrew (if it is that is)


----------



## Bl4aze (Feb 28, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Alternate thread title: Homebrew breaks containment and lands on the Eshop, demands $10 ransom to return.
> 
> https://github.com/switchbrew/switch-examples/blob/master/hid/irsensor/



lmao


----------

